
Ask HN: What is truly the cutting edge? - MathCodeLove
I feel like every hype article I read talks about advancement in machine learning&#x2F;AI, or some other buzzwordy field. While I&#x27;m not discrediting the merit in those discoveries, I often yeard to hear about what new and cutting edge technologies exist which I haven&#x27;t even heard of it. Which are so cutting edge as to not have made it to the level of mainstream appeal.
======
momofarm
maybe the answer is NO, there is nothing new.

If we take a deep look at machine learning, it's just some combination of
linear algebra / information theory / neuron network, and it's been there for
more than a decade.

All those called "cutting edge" things are based on something already exist.
We rarely create / discover new things.

------
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

Based on your handle, I'd imagine you shall like this

------
juststeve
pandemic logistics?

